# im seeing stripes



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a couple new ones ive tryed . hope u like


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those stripes are great, Jody. How did you make them?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweet looking little baits...does the wife know you used her hair scruncii yet? LOL


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

yes my wife knows but i have not told my daughter wet. im going to have to make a run to wally world soon before she misses it .


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What a cool idea! I love those stripes Jody. I have to get one for the walleye lures. The baits look great! I love your baits


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look great! I just started making baits and haven't gotten into scale patterns or stripes yet. Now I know the kinds of "goodies" to keep an eye out for lol.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice work Jody, and nice idea with the comb,. Just goes to show there are screens all around us, you just have to be able to see in the negative to realize what you are looking at. pete


----------

